# Does anyone have one of these or know someone that does?



## surfinsapo (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=8&selectedSKU=0263-02219-4202

The reason I ask is that after Labor Day, they are going on sale for 50% off I have been told. I might get me one for the backyard.. Please help me out folks..

Surfin Sapo


----------



## john a (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like they took this one and gussied it up. For half price it should be worth it.


http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=c ... 02219-3321


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> If it does go 1/2 price, please keep this info to yourself!  Chances are good I'd wind up with one more grill and one less wife!  I've already broken the "no more grills and nothing with wheels" rule too many times.



Guess that means you're not interested in a discounted Primo??


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 7, 2007)

I saw that here It is a discontinued model I called the phone # on the instruction sheet & many parts have been discontinued.... Beware SS, you have been warned


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 7, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> If it does go 1/2 price, please keep this info to yourself!  Chances are good I'd wind up with one more grill and one less wife!  I've already broken the "no more grills and nothing with wheels" rule too many times.


come-on Glen, one more won't hurt. Buy it for her ...


----------



## john pen (Aug 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> GlennR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/2 price ???


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 7, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=8&selectedSKU=0263-02219-4202
> 
> The reason I ask is that after Labor Day, they are going on sale for 50% off I have been told. I might get me one for the backyard.. Please help me out folks..
> 
> Surfin Sapo



hmm ... now if i just extend the patio a wee bit bring in 8 more patio slabs I bet I could make it fit


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 7, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I saw that here It is a discontinued model I called the phone # on the instruction sheet & many parts have been discontinued.... Beware SS, you have been warned


 That don't sound too good to me BOY!. Thanks fer the info~!!!!  I've been warned and listened ...Gracias!!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 7, 2007)

Comments *here* are favorable, as far as I read. I was guessing it might be flimsy, but one testimonial says it's not.

--John  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2007)

Two issues just from the photo; 1) the exhaust is near the top of the cooking chamber it should be near grate level; 2) the thermometers are on top of the cooking chamber they too, should be at or near grate level.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 7, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Two issues just from the photo; 1) the exhaust is near the top of the cooking chamber it should be near grate level; 2) the thermometers are on top of the cooking chamber they too, should be at or near grate level.


 Bruce, why do so many BBQ pits have the exhaust like that? I can see the temp gauges being moved ok..


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 8, 2007)

Heck yeah that be worth 300 any old day. Them thangs are thick and heavy. Had to help my old ex pal from Jouston unload his a few dozen times.  They pop a hernia on two grown men easy if you like em thick and chewey. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 8, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't know the answer to that. It is a design flaw though.


----------



## Unity (Aug 8, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Jouston


Please don't parade your prejudices here.

--John  8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 8, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 J is pronouced Ha is spanish, whisch makes it sound like Houston... I reckon..We always say " Chip Shannel" for Ship channel.. I found another pit anyway yall.. I'll post the pic.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 8, 2007)

Just trying to make it where the guest workers knows of which ciadad is under discussion. You got something against guest workers?

bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 8, 2007)

Well glad you jumped to my defense here.  The mean spirited intolerant liberals can sometimes make us old middle of the road liberatarians feel like we aint quite kosher on the PC question if you get my drift..wink wink.  Now moving on to mo impotent matters..had the sorriest plate of Carne Gusida which ever been birthed over on the N. Side of Foat Wuth just today. Still burping a bit as we speak. Praise the Lord for Papaya and other digestive enzymes. It had tates in it..Whuts that all about? Taste like it was cooked in sauce that be good on pulled pork. The flour Taurpolians was fresh from the bag..and then is disspated into corn torts as the stack diminished. I'm still purty hot over this deal.  The boy who owned the place was obviously some kind of gringo. Arizola's was the name of it. That sounds a little Eyetalinia to me. Now the senoritas was mighty purty and looked like they do a booming bar bizness when it get close to quitting time. Whut is a mother to do? Thanks. 

bigwheel




			
				surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

